
OpenAPI Generator now supports OCaml client generator - wing328hk
We&#x27;ve added the OCaml client generator to the OpenAPI Generator project (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;OpenAPITools&#x2F;openapi-generator). To generate an OCaml client given an OpenAPI&#x2F;Swagger specification file, please follow 3 simple steps below:<p>1. Download the Java JAR (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;oss.sonatype.org&#x2F;content&#x2F;repositories&#x2F;snapshots&#x2F;org&#x2F;openapitools&#x2F;openapi-generator-cli&#x2F;4.1.0-SNAPSHOT&#x2F;openapi-generator-cli-4.1.0-20190729.024538-72.jar)<p>2. Rename the JAR as &quot;openapi-generator-cli.jar&quot;<p>3. Run the following command to generate a Java API client for the Petstore API (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raw.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;OpenAPITools&#x2F;openapi-generator&#x2F;master&#x2F;modules&#x2F;openapi-generator&#x2F;src&#x2F;test&#x2F;resources&#x2F;2_0&#x2F;petstore.yaml):<p>Mac&#x2F;Linux:<p>&gt; java -jar openapi-generator-cli.jar generate -g ocaml -i https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raw.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;OpenAPITools&#x2F;openapi-generator&#x2F;master&#x2F;modules&#x2F;openapi-generator&#x2F;src&#x2F;test&#x2F;resources&#x2F;2_0&#x2F;petstore.yaml -o &#x2F;var&#x2F;tmp&#x2F;ocaml&#x2F;<p>Windows:<p>&gt; java -jar openapi-generator-cli.jar generate -g ocaml -i https:&#x2F;&#x2F;raw.githubusercontent.com&#x2F;OpenAPITools&#x2F;openapi-generator&#x2F;master&#x2F;modules&#x2F;openapi-generator&#x2F;src&#x2F;test&#x2F;resources&#x2F;2_0&#x2F;petstore.yaml -o C:\tmp\ocaml<p>If you&#x27;ve any feedback or question, please let us know via https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;OpenAPITools&#x2F;openapi-generator&#x2F;issues&#x2F;new.<p>Thanks Christophe Gensoul (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;cgensoul) for contributing the new generator (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;OpenAPITools&#x2F;openapi-generator&#x2F;pull&#x2F;3446).
======
wing328hk
Correction for Step 3: I mean "generate an OCaml API client for the Petstore
API"

